# j motor oil plug pics



## oquinn (Aug 9, 2015)

I want to see if there are diff plugs out there.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 9, 2015)

My J came with a steel plug for a slotted screw driver.  I believe this was original.
The original plug leaked, so I replaced it with a brass square head plug.
Any 1/8 NPT plug shoulg work.


----------

